# **NEW PRODUCT** Wheel Cleaning Brush



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

These are new to us, but I have found them to be the best brush I have EVER used....

I have one made by Autoglym and i have been using it for over 10 years, I have driven over it (by accident of course) and abused it and its still fine!

It will be £7.50


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a couple of theses and they are superb as Joihnny say's they are nigh on indistructable but still gentle enough to use on painted wheels,my 'go to' item for really grubby wheels.(with a cleaner of course)


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

You also get one with a fitting as seen in the picture: -










I have a couple aswell and I have also driven over it.......well my son did and there's not a mark on it.........also they're all plastick with nylon bristles :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Johnny,can you get the one with the fitting for a hose like the one above?


----------

